# Deer down



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

Buck became very visible during daylight hours.... Watched him a few years--- at least 6 1/2 ... Came by a scrape line this morning at 8:20.... 17yds--- good blood trail and he piled up 80yds away


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

very nice


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! Great deer. Especially with a bow!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice heavy buck. Congrats


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Real nice!!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I love hunting scrapes especially after a rain....


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice old deer. Congrats!


----------



## sedmonds (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations, that's a great buck.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

what part of Texas were you hunting? great buck!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Good one, congrats


----------



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

Panhandle near wheeler tx


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Hot dangit thats a good looking buck, yes sir.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, nice Buck!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

congrats


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome! Good job and great buck! Love bow hunting.


----------

